# Snowy owl



## zombiesniper (Feb 14, 2018)

Suppose I should shoot at least one this month. lol




Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 14, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Suppose I should shoot at least one this month. lol



Sure you should. Just go right ahead and rub it in Mister!
Lol, seriously, very nice. I had an Ebird alert the other day that one was spotted in my county, but of course I _still_ have yet to see my first. Sigh.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks.

Need to come up for a visit next Feb. We always have a room. We'll get you enough snowy's.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 14, 2018)

Pfft..Snowy's are so yesterday!   But nice shot anyways.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks. lol


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 14, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Pfft..Snowy's are so yesterday! But nice shot anyways.



You be quiet too Mister. What happened to that thing we had for a bit where I saw something and then you did? That should be reciprocal!


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice shot.  I always find their eyes very fascinating.  I am also surprised that they haven't left for the North yet - soon I suppose.

WesternGuy


----------



## BrentC (Feb 14, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Pfft..Snowy's are so yesterday! But nice shot anyways.
> ...



Did you pay the subscription fees?


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 14, 2018)

WesternGuy said:


> Nice shot.  I always find their eyes very fascinating.  I am also surprised that they haven't left for the North yet - soon I suppose.
> 
> WesternGuy


Thank you.

We have about another 3 weeks to a month up here before they leave.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 14, 2018)

WesternGuy said:


> Nice shot.  I always find their eyes very fascinating.  I am also surprised that they haven't left for the North yet - soon I suppose.
> 
> WesternGuy



There was an article recently about the GTA being inundated with Snowy's this year.   It seems their food source is scarce in the north this year so they have moved farther south.   Also the reason we saw them earlier this year.   I am wondering if they are going to be sticking around longer this year.   My uncle who lives just outside Sudbury, about 3.5 hours north of me, says they usually see a lot of Snowy's but this year nothing.

I have heard the lemming population is down this year.


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 14, 2018)

Beautiful Shot.


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 15, 2018)

BrentC said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot.  I always find their eyes very fascinating.  I am also surprised that they haven't left for the North yet - soon I suppose.
> ...


Thanks.  Maybe the fact that we have had so much snow this year explains why there haven't been too many seen here.  I just thought maybe they left early, as it is the middle of February and they haven't stayed too much beyond that in past years.

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 15, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot.  I always find their eyes very fascinating.  I am also surprised that they haven't left for the North yet - soon I suppose.
> ...


That is interesting as they get scarce around here after mid-February.

WesternGuy


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 15, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> Beautiful Shot.


Thank you.



WesternGuy said:


> That is interesting as they get scarce around here after mid-February.


Funny how they behave in different areas.


----------



## PJcam (Feb 15, 2018)

Beautiful bird, stunning shot. 

Look forward to the next ones.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Donde (Feb 15, 2018)

Very nice. Love to see them. I understand there is sort of an explosion of Snowy Owls and that one was even seen somewhere in the Caribbean, don't remember where, maybe Cuba.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 15, 2018)

Yes this has been an eruption year and there have been many sightings in areas not used to having them. Thankfully our area has maintained our average number of about 20. We were worried that it would be a sparse year with them all moving further south.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice one!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you.


----------

